# Kennt jemand euch folgende Marke



## RofflLol (20. September 2019)

Servus, wollte mal Fragen ob jemand die Marke Magicool kennt. Hab heute einen 240er AIO bekommen. Habe sie eingebaut und sie läuft gut. Ich kenne diese Marke nicht. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Marke eine Untermarke oder so ist. Google Spuckt kaum Ergebnisse aus.


----------



## KrHome (20. September 2019)

_Falscher Thread! Sorry _


----------



## RofflLol (20. September 2019)

Warum? Das ist ne Geschlossene Wasserkühlung xD


----------



## drstoecker (20. September 2019)

Die Marke ist bekannt für Custom Wasserkühlung. Gerade die Radiatoren sind gut und günstig.
wusste nur nicht das die auch aio‘s anbieten!


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. September 2019)

Wusste gar nicht das es die noch gibt, eigentlich ne "ältere" deutsche Marke für Wasserkühlungskomponenten, soweit ich mich erinnere machten die fast alles selbst, früher gabs bei denen günstige Komplett Wasserkühlungskits mit durchsichtigen Schläuchen und UV reaktiven Teilen/Flüssigkeiten für nen recht kleinen Preis.
 Die haben auch mal in einer PCGH Print Ausgabe nen Award mit einem ihrer Kits gewonnen, von AiO's hör ich bei denen aber auch das erstemal etwas.


----------



## RofflLol (21. September 2019)

Noja habe Ein Eintrag im PCGH Forum entdeckt und der ist von 2015. xD ich finde das Ding in Ordnung. Da fande ich die CoolerMaster MasterLqiuid 120Lite schon beschissener. Laute Pumpe, Lauter Lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. September 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das es die noch gibt, eigentlich ne "ältere" deutsche Marke für Wasserkühlungskomponenten, soweit ich mich erinnere machten die fast alles selbst, früher gabs bei denen günstige Komplett Wasserkühlungskits mit durchsichtigen Schläuchen und UV reaktiven Teilen/Flüssigkeiten für nen recht kleinen Preis.
> Die haben auch mal in einer PCGH Print Ausgabe nen Award mit einem ihrer Kits gewonnen, von AiO's hör ich bei denen aber auch das erstemal etwas.



Deutsch ist an Magicool nichts (Eastar Trading Company - Your gate to happiness!), aber ja: Sie importiern schon sehr lange modulare Wasserkühlungskomponenten. In aller Regel im Niedrigpreissegment. KoWaKüs bieten sie schon länger an, ich habe in der 03/16. Eine Ausgabe später folgte mit der Antec H20 1200 Pro bis auf die Lüfter identisches Produkt (einschließlich des gleichen, fehlerhaften Y-Kabels) – eine Musterbeispiel für China-OEM-Shopping.


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Deutsch ist an Magicool nichts (Eastar Trading Company - Your gate to happiness!), aber ja: Sie importiern schon sehr lange modulare Wasserkühlungskomponenten. In aller Regel im Niedrigpreissegment. KoWaKüs bieten sie schon länger an, ich habe in der 03/16. Eine Ausgabe später folgte mit der Antec H20 1200 Pro bis auf die Lüfter identisches Produkt (einschließlich des gleichen, fehlerhaften Y-Kabels) – eine Musterbeispiel für China-OEM-Shopping.



Ah, ok, wusste ich nicht das die nur Importieren. Danke für dich Richtigstellung.

Ich glaube den Test auf den ich mich bezog hat gar noch Henner geschrieben.
Jedenfalls fliegt die Firma, nach abnehmendem Interesse für UV im Gehäuse eher unter meinem Radar, da lieg ich auch gerne mal daneben.


----------



## Firefly243 (28. September 2019)

Magicool ist eine relativ gute Marke. Im HW-Luxx-Forum gibts da einen Thread dazu, ich meine z.B. für die DCP Pumpen-/AGB Kombi.


----------

